# Merlin mini rta



## Kilherza (7/2/17)

Looking into buying a merlin mini rta anybody have stock or know where I can buy 1


----------



## Neval630 (7/2/17)

I have one for sale . It's 2 weeks old R350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (7/2/17)

Kilherza said:


> Looking into buying a merlin mini rta anybody have stock or know where I can buy 1



Hey bud - got some Stainless Steel left 

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/rtas/products/merlin-mini-rta


----------



## blujeenz (7/2/17)

Kilherza said:


> Looking into buying a merlin mini rta anybody have stock or know where I can buy 1


Vape Cartel plumstead, check with @capetocuba if they have stock.


----------



## capetocuba (7/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> Vape Cartel plumstead, check with @capetocuba if they have stock.


Thanks mate, we do have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

